# Buy Tourist Permits near border or at destination?



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

¡Hola amigos!

Tomorrow we are driving down to Guaymas with a truck full of stuff. We have a place lined up already but were hoping we could buy our tourist cards in Guaymas instead of at the border (we're crossing at Nogales). Is this possible? :fingerscrossed: I read that it is (http://www.sancarlosmexico.com/travel.html) but I want to be sure before we leave. 

We are staying 180 days, we're not going further south than Guaymas and we already have Mexican auto insurance. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Call the Aduana office in Guaymas and ask them. Since it is a seaport entry point I would imagine they would, but don't take my word for it. I don't personally know the answer.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

TravelLover said:


> ¡Hola amigos!
> 
> Tomorrow we are driving down to Guaymas with a truck full of stuff. We have a place lined up already but were hoping we could buy our tourist cards in Guaymas instead of at the border (we're crossing at Nogales). Is this possible? :fingerscrossed: I read that it is (http://www.sancarlosmexico.com/travel.html) but I want to be sure before we leave.
> 
> ...


You didn't leave much time for replies, but with "a truck full of stuff", you'll presumably have to stop for Customs at Nogales. Why not just get your tourist card there at the same time?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Customs, Aduana, is interested in your stuff.
Immigration, INM, is interested in you.
They are separate offices, but usually close together at the border entry points. Get your tourist permit, FMM visitante, at the border office of INM, Inmigracion.


----------



## TravelLover (Apr 12, 2013)

We're going to leave early tomorrow morning. We were going to leave today but with two young children unpacking stuff while we're packing it was HARD, lol!

Gracias everyone! We will take care of everything in Nogales, SON mañana!


----------

